# Warning Light



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all,
Just set off and found a steady yellow spanner sign on the bottom left of the speedo. It's a 2007 Fiat x250. I have checked the manual but it doesn't match exactly. Suspect it refers to servicing but a little worried. Does anyone know? Thanks


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi owl459,

Yes this light means Service Due. If it has been serviced recently then this has not been reset. These can be set either by miles or date to next service.

You can reset this yourself (easy to do) but I cannot remember how  off hand.


----------



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Many thanks fdhadi. That puts my mind at rest. Best Wishes Doug.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

It would be interesting to know how to reset the spanner on the post 2006 Fiat 2.3 does anyone know how.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

*spanner*

hi 
i work in a garage so will have a look on our auto system for you both. 
ann


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: spanner*



chickann said:


> hi
> i work in a garage so will have a look on our auto system for you both.
> ann


And could we have it in triplicate? :lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I am fairly sure that on the X250 the service spanner can only be reset on the Fiat OBD [examiner] system.

http://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/231424-ducato-x250-service-reset.html


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

That's strange, my Peuguot X250 has done 40,000 miles and I've changed the oil & filters myself from new (Local Pug dealer refuses to work on vehicles over 4,000 Kg). Never had a service light or oil lamp show up???


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Rayc

I thought that was the case, reason for asking.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

owl459 said:


> Hi all,
> Just set off and found a steady yellow spanner sign on the bottom left of the speedo. It's a 2007 Fiat x250. I have checked the manual but it doesn't match exactly. Suspect it refers to servicing but a little worried. Does anyone know? Thanks


hi 
have just checked and the light needs to be turned off using diagnostic equipment, we charge £10-15 but main dealer might be more.
hope this helps
ann


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

Broom said:


> Hi All
> 
> It would be interesting to know how to reset the spanner on the post 2006 Fiat 2.3 does anyone know how.
> 
> ...


hi

hope this helps took details from our autodata system
switch ignition on
press button A( 26941) to disply total odometer reading
if this is the first resetting of the service interval indicator and or the mileage covered is less than 125 miles the display will indicate H
press and hold button A for 5 seconds
if this is first resetting of the service interval indicator and the millage covered is less than 125 miles the display will return to zero
press and hold button A for 10 seconds
the message CFG1 CFG2 OR CFG3 is displayed
select the approriate service by pressing button A
press and hold button A for approx 10 seconds until the display returns to the total odometer reading
CFG1 18000 MILES
CFG2 12000 MILES
CFG3 9000 MILES
button A sound be the little one by the fuel gauge

ann


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that info Ann. I knew it could be done but could not remember how.


----------

